# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Pasaba por aquí...

## Cassotto

¡Hola!

Siempre me ha gustado la magia, y me han llamado la atención sobre todo los trucos de cartas. Pero nunca me he puesto a ello, ya que siempre me ha parecido algo dificilísimo.

En fin, el caso es que para mi cumpleaños, hace unos días, me regalaron el primer volumen de "Cartomagia fácil" de Alfredo Florensa, y en ésas me hallo. Me he aprendido los cinco primeros juegos, y de momento me estoy concentrando en:

1) No confundir un juego con otro. ¿Era aquí donde tenían que pasar las cartas para atrás, o metérselas en el bolsillo? Para este juego, ¿se dividía el mazo en dos, o en tres?

2) ¿Cómo diablos presento yo esto de forma que alguien se crea que sé lo que estoy haciendo, y con un mínimo de gracia?

3) ¿Algún día conseguiré que no se me peguen las cartas a los dedos, o voy a tener que esperar a que pase la dichosa ola de calor?

4) ¿Y de dónde voy a sacar yo tiempo para practicar esto?

Lo único que realmente me preocupa es lo último, porque es lo que peor remedio tiene (¡y mira que las otras tampoco son fáciles de solucionar, porque yo sudo mucho!). Ahora estoy de vacaciones, y puedo dedicarle más tiempo a leer y practicar, pero me temo que eso me va a durar poco. Tengo demasiados hobbies y demasiado poco tiempo, porque además de ir al trabajo (y no me pilla cerca), trabajar (o hacer como que trabajo) y volver a casa (sigue sin pillarme cerca), todavía tengo que trabajar más en casa. Y quiero sacar tiempo para leer, tocar un poco la guitarra y, ahora, aprender trucos de magia...

Pero bueno, haré lo que se pueda, y si lo que se puede es poco, trataré de conformarme. De momento voy a intentar aprovechar las vacaciones.

¡Saludos a todos!

----------

